# First re-handle



## Giovanny Torres (Sep 19, 2020)

Hello everyone,
I have a wusthof slicer that I used when I started cooking, the handle was broken from a fall and the serrated edge is mostly gone so I decided is the perfect knife for a project.
Any feedback welcome as is my first time doing a handle and the only power tools used were a handheld detail sander and a normal drill. Thank you in advance for your thoughts.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Sep 19, 2020)

Nice work!


----------



## birdsfan (Sep 19, 2020)

Great work Giovanni! Bet matching that curve just under the bolster was a b****. It came out very nice!


----------



## Giovanny Torres (Sep 19, 2020)

Thank you both! And yes that was the hardest part @birdsfan just hand sand once and look, many times over.
I'll post update once I work on the blade, need to get rid of a considerably amount of steel I think.


----------



## Tim Rowland (Sep 19, 2020)

It looks great Giovanny. Very ambitious to take on a radius-ed bolstered knife as your 1st rehandle. So bravo!
A simple trick to keep your pins flush and not stand proud is to sand over them using a hard backing for your sandpaper, when unsupported it digs into the softer wood quicker than the hard pins creating the pins standing tall/proud.


----------



## Giovanny Torres (Sep 19, 2020)

Thank you for the tip Tim, do you think I can still do it or is not much thickness left to work on?
It doesn't bother me much but they are a bit out, good eye.


----------



## Tim Rowland (Sep 19, 2020)

Yes I think you still have enough meat on the bone so to speak. I would start with 120g and work your way up to your desired finish.
If it all goes wrong just blame it on some random guy on the internet giving you advice


----------



## Giovanny Torres (Sep 19, 2020)

Hahaha I will have a go tomorrow before doing the blade, is night here so no time now.


----------



## Ericfg (Sep 19, 2020)

Very nice! Looks a lot like my first re-handle job; A beater bread knife that I ground down. Not too pretty to look at but it cuts like a champ.

Many lessons learned form that.


----------



## cotedupy (Sep 19, 2020)

That's a great job! There are some pretty talented woodworkers here on the forum.

I'm slowly mustering the confidence to try re-handling a couple of old Sabs I have.


----------



## Giovanny Torres (Sep 20, 2020)

Ericfg said:


> Very nice! Looks a lot like my first re-handle job; A beater bread knife that I ground down. Not too pretty to look at but it cuts like a champ.
> 
> Many lessons learned form that.


Thank you! And yes you learn a lot definitely,
It gives me the confidence to try again.


----------



## Giovanny Torres (Sep 20, 2020)

cotedupy said:


> That's a great job! There are some pretty talented woodworkers here on the forum.
> 
> I'm slowly mustering the confidence to try re-handling a couple of old Sabs I have.


Just have a go at it, I have 0 experience doing anything like this and also not a lot of tools in my arsenal.


----------



## birdsfan (Sep 20, 2020)

By all means give it a go Cotedupy! You have skills! Having done both, I can tell you that a western is a little easier to do than a wa. Lots of sanding, to do the contours. It helps to have a cheap 1x30 belt sander


----------



## Ericfg (Sep 20, 2020)

Did you have any issues with the clamps sticking to the glue/epoxy when un-clamping? I wrapped my handle with a plastic bag before clamping; came off with no issues.


----------



## Giovanny Torres (Sep 20, 2020)

Ericfg said:


> Did you have any issues with the clamps sticking to the glue/epoxy when un-clamping? I wrapped my handle with a plastic bag before clamping; came off with no issues.


I used the gorilla brand 5min epoxy and takes muck longer to dry than the 5min, I removed before was rock solid, But if I was to leave it I would have ended up with that problem for sure.


----------



## cotedupy (Sep 20, 2020)

birdsfan said:


> By all means give it a go Cotedupy! You have skills! Having done both, I can tell you that a western is a little easier to do than a wa. Lots of sanding, to do the contours. It helps to have a cheap 1x30 belt sander



Ah you're very kind mate, but I reckon I'd probably find a way to feck it up! 

I'll give a it go at some point soon tho, and if they turn out half as good as Giovanny's here I'll be a very happy man!


----------



## juice (Sep 20, 2020)

cotedupy said:


> Ah you're very kind mate, but I reckon I'd probably find a way to feck it up!


So then you take them off and start again, right? RIGHT?


----------

